# Prayers



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

This isn't such a happy post. I'm asking for prayers for my family. Our second grandson was murdered two years ago. He had just graduated high school and was working in a burger place and gang members shot and killed him for $14. 
Finally after two years of delays the trial began this week.
There were five of them involved. Four turned evidence and the shooter is the one who held out for the last two years.

I'm asking anyone who prays to say a few prayers for my daughter, son in-law and the sister and brothers who still haven't come to terms with this awful mess.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG...wow. I don't know how a parent or sibling could ever really come to terms with something so horrible. This makes me want to cry. What a waste.

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and wish you and your family the strength to make it through... wishing nothing but the best of wishes your way!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> This isn't such a happy post. I'm asking for prayers for my family. Our second grandson was murdered two years ago. He had just graduated high school and was working in a burger place and gang members shot and killed him for $14.
> Finally after two years of delays the trial began this week.
> There were five of them involved. Four turned evidence and the shooter is the one who held out for the last two years.
> 
> ...


Oh, Dear Lord in Heaven!! How utterly awful!! You can count on my prayers. Putting this on my desktop prayer list NOW!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the prayers.
You don't ever get over it. You just live with it. You are certainly never the same.
This guy (I can't say what I really call him and the others) has tried to delay for two years and he thinks he has a chance of getting away with it because nobody saw his face because he wore a ski mask. One of the other gang members who is already in jail is going to be in court tomorrow to testify against him. If his testimony isn't enough the other four will also testify because it's part of their plea deal. Wisconsin doesn't have the death penalty so he's looking at life without parole. We'll soon see what happens.
Thank you all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Thank you everyone for the prayers.
> You don't ever get over it. You just live with it. You are certainly never the same.
> This guy (I can't say what I really call him and the others) has tried to delay for two years and he thinks he has a chance of getting away with it because nobody saw his face because he wore a ski mask. One of the other gang members who is already in jail is going to be in court tomorrow to testify against him. If his testimony isn't enough the other four will also testify because it's part of their plea deal. Wisconsin doesn't have the death penalty so he's looking at life without parole. We'll soon see what happens.
> Thank you all!


Sometimes death is too easy. Continuing the prayers. Hope you can keep us up to speed on this.

Nope; never the same is right. It changes the whole scope of things. 
Forever!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Please know I will pray for your family too. My heart breaks for your loss.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Please know I will pray for your family too. My heart breaks for your loss.


Thank you. All the prayers mean the world to me!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, they brought in the one guy that was there that night (he held the young girls that worked there at knife point) and he testified that the other was the shooter. They also brought in a friend of the shooter that testified that he was giving details about what happened. It might go to the jury Friday.
To be honest I could just scream right now.:mad:

I need to add that the shooter also shot the manager in the shoulder. Thankfully he's ok.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharon said:


> To be honest I could just scream right now.:mad:


Maybe you should. Really.

And then yell toward the heavens and remind your grandson how much he was loved.

:hugs:


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Maybe you should. Really.
> 
> And then yell toward the heavens and remind your grandson how much he was loved.
> 
> :hugs:


If you only knew how many times I have done just that. I pray that Robbie hears!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharon said:


> I pray that Robbie hears!


He does.

:sad0007:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Life can change in a heartbeat; it really is fragile and I don't know how anyone manages to accept being victimized by such senseless brutality. To lose someone to an accident is hard enough but something like this is worse.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your whole family right now.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Life can change in a heartbeat; it really is fragile and I don't know how anyone manages to accept being victimized by such senseless brutality. To lose someone to an accident is hard enough but something like this is worse.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your whole family right now.


Thank you.
You are so right about how fast life can change. You just never know what will happen.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thinking of you and yours, Sharon...


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Thinking of you and yours, Sharon...


Thank you.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

First, thank you to everyone for your prayers and thoughts.

He was found guilty of one count of first degree intentional homicide and eight other counts of armed robbery, false imprisonment and possessing a weapon as a felon. He will be sentenced in November. He's supposed to get life without parole.

Sharon


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is as good an update as we could have hoped for. Certainly can't be considered "good news" in my book, as none of it should have happened in the first place. You must have at least some sense of relief.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the update. My prayers continue for your family.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Octavia said:


> That is as good an update as we could have hoped for. Certainly can't be considered "good news" in my book, as none of it should have happened in the first place. You must have at least some sense of relief.


It is what we hoped for. It's as good as it will get. Sadly you are right it should never have happened. The other three that are in prison will now face their sentences which is as good as life sentences. It's somewhat of a relief. It's better than the alternative.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Thank you for the update. My prayers continue for your family.


Thank you for the prayers. It means a lot.
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Thank you for the prayers. It means a lot.
> Sharon


You are welcome, Sharon. Thinking of you!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

They just sentenced the murderer to life in prison without a chance of parole and the judge tacked on an extra 68 years. One down, three more to go.
Sharon


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank God!

How are you doing?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Continued prayers for you & and your family. Thanks for the wonderful update!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Thank God!
> 
> How are you doing?


Beyond angry because of what this has done to my daughter and her family. Not to mention what it has done to us (the grandparents). 
I'm happy that this guy is never going to see the light of day again. Mad that he can appeal the decision. Two will be sentenced next month. The other is in January.

Health wise I can be better.
Thank you!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Continued prayers for you & and your family. Thanks for the wonderful update!


Thank you for the prayers. They really do help.
Sharon


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I honestly can't see myself ever having the strength to survive something that hurt me and my family like this and having to go through these trials, etc. I have a friend whose teenage grandson was killed when he went with another boy who wanted to buy drugs one night at a schoolyard. The grandson wasn't involved whatsoever, he just was in the wrong place at the wrong time.

The tragedy killed this lady's husband as surely as if someone had shot him - he couldn't comprehend nor accept such brutality and I honestly believe he died of a broken heart.

Sara has somehow survived but the toll it has taken on her health and mental state is just as tragic - her once happy, busy, close family was changed forever.

I admire and respect people who have the wisdom and courage to somehow deal with such immeasurable pain but I don't think I could do it.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Prayers for you, Robbie and the rest of the family. May God bless you and give you all peace. 
Congrats on the verdict. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> They just sentenced the murderer to life in prison without a chance of parole and the judge tacked on an extra 68 years. One down, three more to go.
> Sharon


Excellent!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I honestly can't see myself ever having the strength to survive something that hurt me and my family like this and having to go through these trials, etc. I have a friend whose teenage grandson was killed when he went with another boy who wanted to buy drugs one night at a schoolyard. The grandson wasn't involved whatsoever, he just was in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> The tragedy killed this lady's husband as surely as if someone had shot him - he couldn't comprehend nor accept such brutality and I honestly believe he died of a broken heart.
> 
> ...


I believe this poor man did die of a broken heart. It's not easy to live through this. It's only by the grace of God that one can and it still isn't easy. It changes everyone forever. In some cases it breaks the family apart. I pray that others don't ever have to go through this but it seems to be the norm for our society anymore.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Prayers for you, Robbie and the rest of the family. May God bless you and give you all peace.
> Congrats on the verdict. Will be thinking of you.


Thank you! We'll all be happy when the others have been sentenced. 
This guy is going to appeal the decision. He wouldn't talk to a pre-sentencing official because in his words "I stand a good chance of winning my appeal".


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

It's over!
As you know the murderer got life plus 68 years and no chance of parole.
The lookout got 40 years and no chance of parole. The get away driver who drove them out of state got 35 years and no chance of parole. The last one was sentenced today, he held the manager and the girls who worked at the ice cream parlor at knife point got 40 years and no chance of parole.

Now maybe we can come to grips with everything.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sharon said:


> It's over!
> As you know the murderer got life plus 68 years and no chance of parole.
> The lookout got 40 years and no chance of parole. The get away driver who drove them out of state got 35 years and no chance of parole. The last one was sentenced today, he held the manager and the girls who worked at the ice cream parlor at knife point got 40 years and no chance of parole.
> 
> ...


I am so glad the sentencing piece is over for your & your family. I am also glad there is no chance of parole. My prayers continue to be with you & your family.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I am so glad the sentencing piece is over for your & your family. I am also glad there is no chance of parole. My prayers continue to be with you & your family.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> It's over!
> As you know the murderer got life plus 68 years and no chance of parole.
> The lookout got 40 years and no chance of parole. The get away driver who drove them out of state got 35 years and no chance of parole. The last one was sentenced today, he held the manager and the girls who worked at the ice cream parlor at knife point got 40 years and no chance of parole.
> 
> ...


It appears there is some justice in this world. Even that is not good enough but it may help you and your family get closure and heal.

It will never go away but you and your family will learn to cope better w/each day that passes. Gone but NEVER forgotten.

Sending love and hugs your way,


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> It appears there is some justice in this world. Even that is not good enough but it may help you and your family get closure and heal.
> 
> It will never go away but you and your family will learn to cope better w/each day that passes. Gone but NEVER forgotten.
> 
> Sending love and hugs your way,


Thank you. With all the trials not hanging over anymore it'll be easier to cope.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe this will allow some closure but I'm sure nothing in your family will ever be the same again. So often it seems like our "justice system" protects the criminal more than the innocent victims so it's encouraging that the sentences should keep these monsters from ever hurting anyone else. I hope "no chance" of parole means no chance!

I saw a report on TV yesterday regarding Mississippi Governor Haley Barbour pardoning a huge number of prisoners including several convicted of murder (one guy had been convicted of murdering his young wife while she had her baby in her arms) and now there is huge public outcry...and the pardoned murderers are nowhere to be found. It's hard to comprehend something like that - newspapers say the murder convicts had been working in the Governor's mansion.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Maybe this will allow some closure but I'm sure nothing in your family will ever be the same again. So often it seems like our "justice system" protects the criminal more than the innocent victims so it's encouraging that the sentences should keep these monsters from ever hurting anyone else. I hope "no chance" of parole means no chance!
> 
> I saw a report on TV yesterday regarding Mississippi Governor Haley Barbour pardoning a huge number of prisoners including several convicted of murder (one guy had been convicted of murdering his young wife while she had her baby in her arms) and now there is huge public outcry...and the pardoned murderers are nowhere to be found. It's hard to comprehend something like that - newspapers say the murder convicts had been working in the Governor's mansion.


You're right, we certainly not the same people anymore especially my daughter and her family. It is some closure. It had better be "no chance".
The one who killed our grandson postponed the trial for two years. He's hoping he's going to win an appeal.:rolleyes: He has more rights than our grandson did. It's usually that way.

Can you believe that governor! What is the world was that man thinking. The terror people are no doubt feeling now because of this. Senseless.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Thank you. With all the trials not hanging over anymore it'll be easier to cope.


Oh, yes....................just that has been harrowing and that is putting it mildly!

Just a constant reminder of the evil that has transpired.

God bless!


----------

